# Help with identifying the model and year...



## scottj05 (Jan 25, 2019)

I have this “family” bike which I am trying to identify the year and model.  On the bottom of the crank housing, the serial number starts with D11 which I found on bike history.org to be a 1954 spitfire model.  It has 26x1.75 rims with Carlisle Zephyr Flyte tires.  My confusion comes from the “Fleet” headbadge with I have read indicates a pre-war bike.  Can someone help clarify?  Photos attached.   Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2019)

That is a balloon tire bike with narrower tires. The serial number would date it as a 1947-48 model. Most likely it was a DX equipped bike that has had some of it's accessories removed.


----------



## scottj05 (Jan 25, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> That is a balloon tire bike with narrower tires. The serial number would date it as a 1947-48 model. Most likely it was a DX equipped bike that has had some of it's accessories removed.



Thanks.  Any idea how to tell the model?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 25, 2019)

DX is the model: https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1948.html

*Model D97X*
All specifications for this model are same as DB97XE described above except that torpedo light, carrier, tank and horn, and  truss rods are not included.




(Un equipped)
Standard DX frame. Truss rods and chrome rims available at extra cost. Optional: for Autocycle  frame (same as DB97XE model) Order DB97X.

*Specifications for Model DB97XE *

*FRAME- *

Fully streamlined design, Schwinn-Built tubing. Removable seat post clamp, built-in kick stand, mud guard and chain  guard brackets, dropout rear fork ends.

*FORK- *

Oval, solid forged steel construction. New patented trussplate.

*CRANK SET- *

One-piece crank-1" pitch sprocket-cones turned from finest bar steel. Two-point ball bearing races.

*FRONT HUB- *

Schwinn design. Bearings with large 7/32" balls in retainers. See page 2.

*REAR HUB- *

New Departure or Bendix coaster brake, Morrow Coaster Brake optional at additional cost.

*HEAD SET- *

New design with semithrust type lower races. Large 3/16" balls in retainers. Two point contact ball races. See  page 28.

*HANDLEBAR- *

SB26 x 8.

*HANDLEBAR STEM- *

Standard type.

*TANK- *

Streamlined, containing horn.

*KICK STAND- *

Schwinn-Built patented construction. See page 3.

*MUD GUARDS- *

Deep type formed and reinforced where attached to frame. Semi-tubular braces. Rear braces attached to frame.  See page 2.

*CHAIN GUARD- *

Embossed. Heavy brackets attached to mounting lugs built into frame. See page 2.

*CHAIN- *

1" x 3/16" roller.

*HEAD LIGHT- *

Fender torpedo type, self contained.

*LUGGAGE CARRIER-*

Mounted directly to frame, not on rear axle. Jewel reflector.

*TIRES- *

26" x 2 1/8" Cord Balloon. Whitewalls at extra cost.

*RIMS- *

Enameled S-2 Schwinn Tubular. See page 29.

*SADDLE- *

Mesinger-padded.

*PEDALS- *

Rubber.

*REAR REFLECTOR- *

Jewel.

*FINISH- *

Finest synthetic enamels over heavy prime coat.

*Colors: *

Light Red, Light Blue or Black, with Ivory Trim. Special colors at extra cost.

*D37XE Ladies'*



scottj05 said:


> Thanks.  Any idea how to tell the model?


----------



## scottj05 (Jan 26, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> DX is the model: https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1948.html
> 
> *Model D97X*
> All specifications for this model are same as DB97XE described above except that torpedo light, carrier, tank and horn, and  truss rods are not included.
> ...


----------



## scottj05 (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks, that is it.  It has all accessories except tank and horn.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 26, 2019)

By the way....it's a Schwinn....


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 26, 2019)

Well no, not exactly as, there's holes in front fender, the Torpedo light is missing. The grips are not Schwinn 'chubby'. As for the rims, yours are not enamel  S-2 as catalog states but during this year or two the drop centers on it may have been as issued.  

It looks like your bike's paint will clean up a lot better than you might expect. Just stay away from the pin stripes on fenders and fork  as, that paint ages poorly, becomes powdery and can wipe off accidently. check the restoration tips section here for pointers. 







scottj05 said:


> Thanks, that is it.  It has all accessories except tank and horn.


----------



## scottj05 (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks Jeff.  Here are some shots after it has been cleaned up.  New spokes, tires, new rear reflector on the luggage rack, band a new liggt ( I now have a totpedo light on the front fender, not the light you see in the pics).  I am shooting for a preservation, not a restoration.  Yes, the grips aren't correct and I think it may be missing an original tank with horn, but now I can ride it, it is cleaned, waxed and preserved and I smile every time I look at it.  It is very special to me as the saddle was hand tooled leather by my great grandfather.


----------

